# In Search of UFOs



## Starbeast




----------



## Moonbat

From the Yahoo website today

UFO spotted hanging over Jerusalem - Yahoo! News UK

Looks quite amazing, as a skeptic I'm sure there is some explanation. But still....wow!


----------



## Mouse

Saw that on Yahoo just now. Weird!


----------



## StormFeather

Hubby has just made me watch the Jerusalem one - whatever it was moved darned fast!

Sure there is some reasonable explanation, but great to see . . .


----------



## J Riff

That one almost seems too obvious... over a holy site.
Skeptically, it could be a projected image.
Otherwise... the white balls don't seem to being going away, whatever they are!


----------



## Starbeast

I looked at three different footage views (Youtube) and I wasn't convinced it was real (another hoax). Plus, something spectacular like this would have been all over the news in the United States, I've only become aware of this today when I looked at Moonbat's post.


----------



## Moonbat

apparantly it was captured from three or even four different angles. One on of them you can hear some American's talking about what they have 'back home' the others have voices but not in a language I understood.


----------



## J Riff

Well, let's bet on the next appearance of the white balls. I'll guess Australia, the balls will be checking out the damage from the storms.


----------



## Starbeast

Moonbat said:


> apparantly it was captured from three or even four different angles. One on of them you can hear some American's talking about what they have 'back home' the others have voices but not in a language I understood.


 
I know, but a friend of mine has Arabic channels on satellite and they would have mentioned something significant as a UFO hovering over the Dome of the Rock, that would have been BIG news.


----------



## J Riff

SB, here's what I try to do re: youtube posts.
first, type


----------



## J Riff

[you]VS6J6RpE1vg[/tube]


----------



## J Riff

The UK Govt. UFO files, just released, are here:>>>>>> 

UFO files | Newly released files from The National Archives

...*


----------



## Deathpool

J Riff said:


> That one almost seems too obvious... over a holy site.
> Skeptically, it could be a projected image.
> Otherwise... the white balls don't seem to being going away, whatever they are!


 
It could easily be a projected image, holigram, or somebody could've easily done video editing on the video. It could even be a prank by somebody.


----------



## RJM Corbet

J Riff said:


> The UK Govt. UFO files, just released, are here:>>>>>>
> 
> UFO files | Newly released files from The National Archives
> 
> ...*



Ahh HAA -- so that's why the Govt has been covering up for so long!

They were keeping the files back to make a buck selling them on the internet one day when NASA was a little strapped for cash ...


----------



## Starbeast

*UFO Documents Released by New Zealand*


----------



## J Riff

Eee-YOW. 
SB.... I think I got 'em. I think I may have the goods this time, and I'm gonna hack away at reality and see what happens.
This got started with Mars, and the endless photos from there.
A lot time ago, I did a lot of study of subliminal imaging. There's a few ways of... but I digress.
Suffice to say, it's book time, I guess... ala VonDaniken or who-the-hell-ever.. but without the conjecture.
Lordy. Shocking. What is your take on Mars, before I rant further?


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## J Riff

It is true. They shot at them...I believe over Chicago, and I talked to radar dude after... he said they _don't know what they are_ - but are instructed to chase them away if they insist on hovering near cities where the population can see them.
 But, of course, this is all leading up to, we hope, some kind of 2012 revelation. All the military types have stepped forward already, but the UFO mess, is worser'n people think, which is why it's been sitting there since th' 50s, when virtual proof of ... a bunch of stuff was found, in the jungle... and covered up. So, faceless, invisible types, like me, can now finish the story... unless the miserable !$!$## manage to stifle everyone again. It's a smallish group, as you may expect, no govt. paperpushers ever had a clue.
It's true. Covered. Buried in the jungle. Evidence of more than just UFOs, much more - too much for most people.
It's not about the White Balls, they are harmless newcomers.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## RJM Corbet

But how can anyone verify that's from NASA? That's the issue. I read a bit about the guy who made that video, further down on his You Tube site, and the fact that he worked with a film maker gives me reason to doubt. He was well equipped with full movie studio facilities?


----------



## J Riff

Oh well, forget I said anything. (donning black suit) I'll need the negative of those photos please. Stare into the light.
 Meanwhile, hovering in a cloud above my town, a saucer waits, waits for 2012 (theme music).
I've no idea, I'll ask the giant Spider if I see it.


----------



## Starbeast

RJM Corbet said:


> But how can anyone verify that's from NASA? That's the issue.


 
A great deal of the footage is from NASA, I remember seeing most of these clips on the news that NASA had released to the public, I discovered years later that NASA wanted to get the public's reaction to the film clips. The really good (in color & clear) films they won't show us, because of course the don't want to panic people.

But you are slightly correct *RJM Corbet*, it is getting more difficult for people to know which NASA films are authentic and which are not because of the mutiltude of hoaxers today. I suppose we'll all have to wait for undeniable proof like alien space craft flying low and slow over cities, or beings from elsewhere begin to make frequent appearences to people.

But those examples would still frighten people.

 "AHHHHH! We're being invaded by aliens!" 

 "Oh. they're friendly, thank God. They bring beads and shiney things."


----------



## RJM Corbet

Yes, but I think if someone has something real, why should they be shy to say where they got it from. I mean, a posting on _You Tube_ under a username? It's suspicious?


----------



## Starbeast

RJM Corbet said:


> Yes, but I think if someone has something real, why should they be shy to say where they got it from. I mean, a posting on _You Tube_ under a username? It's suspicious?


 
Some people like to remain an enigma, especially when we know the U.S. government is trying to watch everything we do. When I talk about aliens from elsewhere and related stuff, I'm carefull about what I say.

I like your Spock avatars.


----------



## RJM Corbet

Yes, I do understand ...


----------



## Metryq

Starbeast said:


> especially when we know the U.S. government is trying to watch everything we do.



*MIT Researchers Claim Tin-Foil Hats Don’t Stop Government Mind Control Rays*


----------



## Dave

Metryq said:


> MIT Researchers Claim Tin-Foil Hats Don’t Stop Government Mind Control Rays​


So, can I take mine off?

I hate the way people look at me and point all the time.


----------



## RJM Corbet

Buzz Aldrin saw lights following the Apollo flight. Buzz Aldrin was a highly trained astronaut and observer. In those days there were no 'passengers' on spaceflights. The astronaut trainees were selected from the very best pilots, and of them, few made it to become astronauts -- and of the top astronauts, three were selected.

Buzz was no man's fool.

Yet whatever he saw that day changed his life so much that he started the 'Institute of Neodic Science', long before the 'new age' phenomenon caught on ...


----------



## Dave

Okay, I've seen unexplained lights before, but it doesn't mean that they are aliens or even a secret stealth fighter planes. Many of the lights seen in the last few years are actually those Chinese lanterns (basically kites with tea lights attached to them.) 

But if, just for one moment, we actual consider that these lights following the Apollo mission were another real spacecraft, has anyone ever muted the most obvious reason:

*Time Travel Tourists!*


----------



## Metryq

Dave said:


> consider that these lights following the Apollo mission were another real spacecraft



*Entirely possbile*.


----------



## paranoid marvin

My opinion? The governments are as baffled as we are. Strange objects in the sky? Some are obviously experimental aircraft/technology we're not meant to know about, some are cases of mistaken identity , but quite possibly many are extra-terrestrial in nature. I would guess that there have been the odd incidents of these craft being taken out accidentally or purposefully and the remains whisked away for closer inspection , but I doubt that much of use has been learnt. Even if they hadn't come out and told us , we would have seen significant 'scientific break-throughs' in space travel ; if anything in the last couple of decades we've moved _backwards _in that respect.


----------



## Starbeast

J Riff said:


> I believe over Chicago, and I talked to radar dude after... he said they _don't know what they are_ -


----------



## Dave

Re: The Russian probe mentioned by Metryq: Lex Parsimoniae tells me that that is undoubtedly the even more obvious answer, but how is it that that has been so unreported? Buzz Aldrin would surely be aware of that?


----------



## Starbeast

Dave said:


> Re: The Russian probe mentioned by Metryq: Lex Parsimoniae tells me that that is undoubtedly the even more obvious answer, but how is it that that has been so unreported? Buzz Aldrin would surely be aware of that?



True, the U.S. kept a close eye on Russia, just as Russia kept a close eye on the U.S.


----------



## RJM Corbet

Starbeast said:


> Some people like to remain an enigma, especially when we know the U.S. government is trying to watch everything we do. When I talk about aliens from elsewhere and related stuff, I'm carefull about what I say.
> 
> I like your Spock avatars.



Thanks, so do I.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKZXnmiUTgA&feature=player_detailpage

I found the above video link by one of those coincidences that make you think: _not_ coincidence ... 

The link is PROOF that the Mexican Air Force tape you posted earlier in this thread, really WAS taken by the Mexican Air Force and so is definitely _not_ a fake, ok?


----------



## Metryq

Dave said:


> Buzz Aldrin would surely be aware of that?



One would think Aldrin would remember Lunik 15, but don't make an appeal to authority. All too often "experts" can be duped, especially by deliberate hoaxes (even though Lunik 15 was not one). We're all human. 

Also, none of these sightings occur in a vacuum, if you'll pardon the pun. NASA does not control all of space, or know everything that is going on in high altitude flight. Keep in mind that NASA is a civilian organization as you read this excerpt from *Area 51: An Uncensored History of America's Top Secret Military Base*



> In the mid-1960s, sightings of unidentified flying objects around Area 51 reached unprecedented heights as the A-12 Oxcart flying from Groom Lake was repeatedly mistaken for a UFO. Not since the U-2 had been flying from there were so many UFO reports being dumped on CIA analysts’ desks. The first instance happened only four days after Oxcart’s first official flight, on April 30, 1962. It was a little before 10:00 a.m., and a NASA X-15 rocket plane was making a test flight in the air corridor that ran from Dryden Flight Research Center, in California, to Ely, Nevada, during the same period of time when an A-12 was making a test flight in the vicinity at a different altitude. From inside the X-15 rocket plane, test pilot Joe Walker snapped photographs, a task that was part of his mission flight. The X-15 was not a classified program and NASA often released publicity photographs taken during flights, as they did with Walker’s photographs that day. But NASA had not scrutinized the photos closely before their public release, and officials missed the fact that a tiny “UFO” appeared in the corner of one of Walker’s pictures. In reality, it was the Oxcart, but the press identified it as a UFO. A popular theory among ufologists about why aliens would want to visit Earth in the first place has to do with Earthlings’ sudden advance of technologies beginning with the atomic bomb. For this group, it follows that the X-15—the first manned vehicle to get to the edge of space (the highest X-15 flight was 354,200 feet—almost 67 miles above sea level) would be particularly interesting to beings from outer space.



The "Oxcart" program was later known as the SR-71 "Blackbird," a plane with specifications that would have astounded even professional test pilots at the time. But Oxcart was a "black" project, meaning no one without the requisite "need to know" was aware of it—not Congress, not four-star generals, and there are even black projects the President himself may not know about. Perhaps one of the triangular shapes seen in the NASA montage video above was the "non-existent" *Aurora spy plane*?


----------



## Starbeast

RJM Corbet said:


> The link is PROOF that the Mexican Air Force tape you posted earlier in this thread, really WAS taken by the Mexican Air Force and so is definitely _not_ a fake, ok?


 
Cool, thanks for looking into it too. It's good to be skeptical, especially now-a-days with so many people using image creating programs on their computers.

I remember quite well when I saw the entire footage years ago, it was a bit spooky at one point when they were trying to keep up with the strange lights, when suddenly one of the lights broke formation and moved toward the pursuers in a threatening manner, as if to say..."Keep Back!" I noticed that particular segment of the film is usually omitted from the footage when shown on tv.


----------



## J Riff

Time travel is a weird one. What if an alien race captured some virtual reality, thousands of years ago, then put you into it, as if you were living it. Did you just time travel?
 Anyway. I like the hunk of stuff, about twenty feet around, that they found floating or beached, that stayed alive for two years. How can stories like that just disappear?


----------



## Starbeast

J Riff: "Time travel is a weird one. What if an alien race captured some virtual reality, thousands of years ago, then put you into it, as if you were living it. Did you just time travel?"

Aliens could be from other time periods or dimensons, I don't know, they're so mysterious and don't want to make contact yet.

"Anyway. I like the hunk of stuff, about twenty feet around, that they found floating or beached, that stayed alive for two years. How can stories like that just disappear?"

This would be a good thread for you to create J Riff, strange unknown creatures. I'm only aware of a few of these messy blob-like discoveries from the early 1900's, the photos and news clippings are freaky. A couple of them could be identified as decomposing giant squid or octopus.


----------



## J Riff

I love books about them, but have never seen any mythical beasts.
I like all animals, I remember seeing a snake ball, thousands of garter snakes boiling out into a gravel pit, a huge ball of snakes waking from hibernation, and that was pretty special.


----------



## BAYLOR

I know this an old thread but in light of recent stories and developments the news,  that Government  , the military  and even scientists    are acknowledging the  existence of UFO and investigating them ,  Id say it time for a revival of this topic.


----------



## Elckerlyc

It is only that they are now willing to admit that there have been sightings they can't explain. It's a lot more sensible than old-fashioned hush-hush and top-secret documents. 
UFO's. It could be anything unidentified, but least of all aliens.
Consider:
a. the existence of other lifeforms is purely theoretical. Nothing so far has been found that might lend substance to this theory.
b. consequently, intelligent lifeforms - aliens - may also be considered as non-existent. (unexplained phenomena can not be used as argument to declare hypothetical beings as the cause of sightings that remain unexplained in nature.)
c. the speed of light makes travel between solar-systems extremely unlikely. Traveling by wormholes or other theoretical ways of travel must, until proven otherwise, be considered impossible or not survivable.
d. even if aliens do exist, we have no idea how they would behave. However, visiting Earth in swarms but at the same evading every contact or visual acknowledgement seems imho illogical behavior. If a culture has the resources and the will to study another planet and civilization, but does not wish to alert or disturb that society, than stay out of sight (StarTrek-wise). If capable of traveling the stars, they surely must have methods of observing without being noticed themselves.
The connection Unexplained = Alien is persistent but really doesn't make much sense.


----------



## BAYLOR

Elckerlyc said:


> It is only that they are now willing to admit that there have been sightings they can't explain. It's a lot more sensible than old-fashioned hush-hush and top-secret documents.
> UFO's. It could be anything unidentified, but least of all aliens.
> Consider:
> a. the existence of other lifeforms is purely theoretical. Nothing so far has been found that might lend substance to this theory.
> b. consequently, intelligent lifeforms - aliens - may also be considered as non-existent. (unexplained phenomena can not be used as argument to declare hypothetical beings as the cause of sightings that remain unexplained in nature.)
> c. the speed of light makes travel between solar-systems extremely unlikely. Traveling by wormholes or other theoretical ways of travel must, until proven otherwise, be considered impossible or not survivable.
> d. even if aliens do exist, we have no idea how they would behave. However, visiting Earth in swarms but at the same evading every contact or visual acknowledgement seems imho illogical behavior. If a culture has the resources and the will to study another planet and civilization, but does not wish to alert or disturb that society, than stay out of sight (StarTrek-wise). If capable of traveling the stars, they surely must have methods of observing without being noticed themselves.
> The connection Unexplained = Alien is persistent but really doesn't make much sense.



 I think there is a more than reasonable  chance  that intelligent  life exists on other worlds.  And it may be that some them evened before us  ans may developed technology  for interstellar travel we can only dream about.  Yes, I know this is mere fanciful. speculation and I have no way of proving it. But it comes back to what these  object are , if not alien, then who  or what are they ?

I  find it fascinating that after so many  years of  scoff  and denial , they're now  taking it seriously . It makes me wonder what specifically brought  about this change in attitude  towards the very idea of UFO's ?


----------



## Elckerlyc

BAYLOR said:


> I think there is a more than reasonable  chance  that intelligent  life exists on other worlds.  And it may be that some them evened before us  ans may developed technology  for interstellar travel we can only dream about.  Yes, I know this is mere fanciful. speculation and I have no way of proving it. But it comes back to what these  object are , if not alien, then who  or what are they ?


What is the probability of existence of (intelligent) alien life or the probability of technology that enables interstellar travel or the probability of an alien civilization existing at the same blink in time and near proximity in space that is also so much interested in us that they send droves of spacecraft, decades long, to observe us in a baffling clumsy way. Speculation explains nothing.
Whatever these objects are (if it are objects and not optical anomalies), there must be many explanations that are more probable than visiting aliens or playful faeries. Don't let fanciful speculation get in the way of logic (Gah! I sound like Spock.)



BAYLOR said:


> I  find it fascinating that after so many  years of  scoff  and denial , they're now  taking it seriously . It makes me wonder what specifically brought  about this change in attitude  towards the very idea of UFO's ?


I don't think they changed so much their attitude towards _the idea_ of UFO's, but their attitude towards the public. Denial or secretive handling of UFO sightings worked perhaps in the 50's or 60's but not anymore. We have moved on a generation. They have learned that it is pointless and counter-productive. Sometimes even governments grow up.


----------



## Venusian Broon

Elckerlyc said:


> I don't think they changed so much their attitude towards _the idea_ of UFO's, but their attitude towards the public. Denial or secretive handling of UFO sightings worked perhaps in the 50's or 60's but not anymore. We have moved on a generation. They have learned that it is pointless and counter-productive. Sometimes even governments grow up.


Now, I'm not being conspiracy-minded but I do think a great deal of past, current and future government 'involvement' in UAP/UFO developments actually came from a desire to hide 'black op' secret tech projects from the public and other nations. What better to hide such projects than to promote other ideas, such as interstellar travellers etc and even help promote  the 'woo-woo' crowd. There's reasonable evidence that in the 1950s the US government departments actively "feed" UFO groups, all looking a bit like mis-direction. And actually it seemed it worked, given that the Soviets became somewhat paranoid about UFOs in the 1970s. 

If they were being secretive, it was to protect military tech secrets, I believe. Actual 'real' mystery UAP sightings (and there were a few, but only a _very _few) were probably as baffling to them as they are to us. Overall by the 1970s, they had come to the conclusion that whatever the unusual cases were, they were not a defence issue. 

Now, I'd guess that there is a case being made for investigation of such things again by militaries and governments because they are well aware of what technological advances are being made - so they want to know what near peers like China are trying out and probably buzzing them with. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if some black ops are secretly testing their own side with new tech to see how they react/pick them up etc.


----------



## Danny McG

BAYLOR said:


> I know this an old thread but in light of recent stories and developments the news,  that Government  , the military  and even scientists    are acknowledging the  existence of UFO and investigating them ,  Id say it time for a revival of this topic.


It's only been 11 years BAYLOR, you're way too early for a thread revival!


----------



## Wayne Mack

I favor the more mundane explanations of UFOs. I've always had a couple of nagging questions about extraterrestrial explanations.

Why would someone use something the size of a large minivan for interstellar travel?
Why are the sightings only in atmosphere? Why is there no trace of anything come to or going from Earth?


----------

